

NSA played key role linking North Korea to Sony hack - danso
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/01/09/nsa-played-key-role-linking-north-korea-sony-h/

======
Someone1234
I love how he is getting butthurt (yes, I am using that expression) because
outside experts questioned their narrative. However ignoring the fact that the
US government brought absolutely no evidence at all to the table (originally)
and has a habit of blaming nation states rather than distinct groups with no
ties to any specific nation (e.g. some of the "Chinese hacking").

It is like the boy who cried wolf. There might be a wolf (a nation hacking a
US company) this time but they've mislead people so many times before nobody
believes them out of pure trust anymore. The US government should get used to
this. And next time bring even a broad explanation of why they believe so-and-
so was responsible.

Just yesterday on the evening news an unnamed "US government intelligence
source" claimed that two of the French mass murderers had been captured and a
third killed. Which turns out to have been entirely untrue (at that point in
time, three are dead today).

------
0x006A
So those Networks are used "exclusively by North Koreans" \- mostly still
running Windows XP - and non of there computers where ever owned?

------
hacker_chik
that's well and good, but i personally don't think NK was behind this all by
themselves. it just doesn't add up

